# Bounces von Mailservern wg. fehlendem/falschen PTR



## hahni (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hin und wieder erhalte ich Bounces von Anbietern, die unsere Mails nicht annehmen wollen, weil irgendwas mit unseren PTR nicht stimmt. Was könnte dies sein?

Reverse-Lookup ist aktiv. Es wird auch die IP korrekt mit einem Hostnamen aufgelöst. Also aus meiner Sicht sollte DNS-seitig alles passen. Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2008)

Müstest Du schon die exakte Fehlermeldung des anderen Providers posten. Der PTR für die IP muss mit dem hostnamen des Mailservers übereinstimmen.


----------



## hahni (22. Juli 2008)

<xyz@xyz.de>: host mx5.xyz.de[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] said: 550 5.7.1 Your host
    [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] doesn't have correct PTR record; NOW PLEASE GO TO
http://noc.zenon.net/rbl/550.html (in reply to RCPT TO command)


----------



## hahni (22. Juli 2008)

<xyz@xyz.de>: host mail.xyz.de[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] said: 554 This server
    requires PTR for unauthenticated connections. (in reply to RCPT TO
command)


----------



## hahni (23. Juli 2008)

Kann mir hier tatsächlich keiner helfen?


----------



## hahni (23. Juli 2008)

Gerade hatte ich wieder einen, der sich beschwert hat 

Offensichtlich setzt die Gegenstelle auch greylisting ein, weswegen es wohl zu diesen Bounces kommt. Nur was tun?

Die IP's werden auch korrekt über die Namensauflösung erreicht. Außerdem ist es auch möglich, den Hostnamen über IP und Name anzupingen...


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2008)

Überprüfe den ptr der ip und trage diese domain dann in der main.cf ein. Der ptr wird übrigens bei deinem provider, von dem du die ip hast, gesetzt und nicht in ispconfig.


----------



## hahni (23. Juli 2008)

Wir haben unser eigenes IP-Range. Aber ich habe den PTR-Eintrag in der Zone nachgetragen. Gott sei Dank gibt es Anleitungen dafür...


----------

